# Wiring Question



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife and I have a photography studio and recently purchased a projector to use in presenting photos to clients. I want to install this unit on the ceiling and have the laptop in an adjoining room. The photos would initiallb put on the desktop in another room and wirelessly transmitted to the laptop. Then I would hardwire to the projector. My question is this: Can I run the the VGA cable along with the power to the projector side by side? If not, what precautions do I need to take? I have worked with professional sound systems and know that you do not run low impedence mike lines parallel with 125v for fear of interference. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The ideal would be to run the power to the pj from a 90 degree angle (from a different wall) since VGA often has a 60 Hz vertical sync. Hum bars or other powerline 60 Hz artifacts can end up showing on the image.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you use well shielded cable, you can get away with running them together, but it is not advisable to do so. We keep them as far apart as possible.

Don't forget surge suppression at the projector. You can get a surge suppressor built into an outlet for well under $100.

Does your projector not have a digital connection?


----------

